# CarAdvise



## Djlab9er (Dec 25, 2017)

Has anyone else signed up for the new car fleet maintenance program through CarAdvise for Uber. I just had my oil changed(full synthetic) and it only cost me 10$.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Djlab9er said:


> Has anyone else signed up for the new car fleet maintenance program through CarAdvise for Uber. I just had my oil changed(full synthetic) and it only cost me 10$.


Including new oil filter? Post the receipt.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Including new oil filter? Post the receipt.


Not the receipt. I wanna see the full work order.

Correction: Receipt if receipt IS the work order. Both if the work order and receipt are separate.


----------



## Djlab9er (Dec 25, 2017)

This was a special that was running Friday, if you signed up and scheduled an oil change that day , and had it done within 30 days then it was guaranteed only 10$.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Djlab9er said:


> This was a special that was running Friday, if you signed up and scheduled an oil change that day , and had it done within 30 days then it was guaranteed only 10$.


Great price. Can't be beat.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Djlab9er said:


> Has anyone else signed up for the new car fleet maintenance program through CarAdvise for Uber. I just had my oil changed(full synthetic) and it only cost me 10$.


Very cool! Score, DJ!

And thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow, I wasn't expecting them to actually NOT screw things up with this. lmao
Sounds like a nice deal to me. Just slightly concerning that I don't see a filter listed there. With oil in the motor for that long, the filter should be changed each time to avoid flow obstruction.
Still, 5QTs of premium syn at $10... Can't beat it!


----------



## Djlab9er (Dec 25, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting them to actually NOT screw things up with this. lmao
> Sounds like a nice deal to me. Just slightly concerning that I don't see a filter listed there. With oil in the motor for that long, the filter should be changed each time to avoid flow obstruction.
> Still, 5QTs of premium syn at $10... Can't beat it!


Oh I got a filter also. That wouldn't be much of a oil change without one haha, it was done at Firestone, I prefer local garages but it's one of the few that is in their network.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Djlab9er said:


> Oh I got a filter also. That wouldn't be much of a oil change without one haha, it was done at Firestone, I prefer local garages but it's one of the few that is in their network.


Ahh, good! I was hoping you would say that. If it gets you deals like that, complete like that, its a heck of a deal!
Just a concern because some places do not include a filter unless you specify that you want it changed. And still others charge additional for oil AND a filter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

4.2 quarts ?
The pump it out of bulk barrels.
You check the Level ?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

That's an important caveat! Hate letting others change my oil but for this$ gonna learn to relax. (and check level around the bock, lol.)


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Wow I just paid $60 for my full synthetic oil change. Stupid VWs


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Wow I just paid $60 for my full synthetic oil change. Stupid VWs


I've started doing my own again. $25 for the oil plus another $5 for the filter. Spent about $15 for tools the first time.

And available 24/7, unless the weather sucks.

I should probably start getting rid of the used oil, though, before my dear Significant Other starts to b****.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Wow I just paid $60 for my full synthetic oil change. Stupid VWs


That's cheap for full synthetic, RoRo


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> That's cheap for full synthetic, RoRo


I think it is too.

I used to go to Mr. Car Wash. It was about $75, but they'd thrown in a car wash and vacuum too. Which I certainly benefitted from.

Christine


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I've started doing my own again. $25 for the oil plus another $5 for the filter. Spent about $15 for tools the first time.
> 
> And available 24/7, unless the weather sucks.
> 
> ...


Yes! And get good tools including a floorjack and stands. (safety first!) and it's 10 15 minutes!

I just showed Carol how to do hers. Now she looks forward to the light coming on. LoL

Easy, cheaper and kinda fun. If worried (for others) that you can't do it DYI. Just watch some vids online. By the 3rd one, you'll be yelling that they are doing something the hard way, LoL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> And get good tools including a floorjack and stands. (safety first!) and it's 10 15 minutes!


I'm skinny and drive an SUV, so I just lay down and slide under there. (That's always a useful skill. Haha!)

Oh! I forgot to include the cost of the drip pan. I already had that, though.

And make darned sure you don't over tighten the drain plug putting it back in.

I may ask Santa for a set of ramps for Christmas.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Harbor Fright has a great set, cheap Christine. They look flimsy but are awesome. My Prius is like 4" off the ground and they are a must have. 

But cheap and perfect angle. And they come apart which has come in oddly handy for other stuff. And storage. Their chocks are like 4 bucks, too.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> That's cheap for full synthetic, RoRo


Yeah I got it done at Walmart and it included the air filter. I just wish I could get a $20 oil change still.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

"I'm skinny and drive an SUV, so I just lay down and slide under there. (That's always a useful skill. Haha!)"

I cracked up at your first line. And can do car repairs!?! total package!!!!
LOL



RoWode12 said:


> Yeah I got it done at Walmart and it included the air filter. I just wish I could get a $20 oil change still.


I bet, RoRo. But car will live a much better life with good oil. Really makes a difference with longevity.

..and admire that you knew to use the better.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

I do all my own maintenance as well.

Picked up 10 pack of Toyota filters from Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FW14SX2/?tag=ubne0c-20

I usually buy 6qt Mobil 1 Synthetic oil on sale at Costco for $27.99. Buy 2 cases (12qts) which is good for 3 oil changes.

Total $23.00 per oil change using quality products.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good person jack? I'd change my own oil, but... I'm problematically sized, and wouldn't be able to get back up after kneeling under the car.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I also do my own for about $30 (full synthetic). Never go under a car that just has just a jack lifting it, its unsafe. Use ramps.

$10 is a steal, great deal OP!

Once the weather was so bad for an extended period of time I went to Valvoline. Regular price $79, if you mention Uber, the Uber price is $68. Still bothered me to pay that much.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

AzAppDriver said:


> I do all my own maintenance as well.
> 
> Picked up 10 pack of Toyota filters from Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FW14SX2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> ...


That's the thing I really like about DIY. Ya know what's going in.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

rallias said:


> Does anyone know of a good person jack? I'd change my own oil, but... I'm problematically sized, and wouldn't be able to get back up after kneeling under the car.


I liked my cheap harbor fright one. But it crapped out after 18 months. But they are great as they are cheap and not to heavy.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I liked my cheap harbor fright one. But it crapped out after 18 months. But they are great as they are cheap and not to heavy.


Do you think it'll lift me back up? I weigh about 480 lbs.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Like most things in life , it sounds good. However

What are they calling "Premium synthetic" ? Does it have an extended drain interval like Mobil 1 and Amsoil ?

What is the Micron rating of the filter ?

Often times, You get what you pay for.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

rallias said:


> Do you think it'll lift me back up? I weigh about 480 lbs.


LoL, might be close.


----------



## Djlab9er (Dec 25, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 4.2 quarts ?
> The pump it out of bulk barrels.
> You check the Level ?


Good point, I haven't checked yet but definitely will.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Like most things in life , it sounds good. However
> 
> What are they calling "Premium synthetic" ? Does it have an extended drain interval like Mobil 1 and Amsoil ?
> 
> ...


It was Pennzoil platinum euro oil 5w-30. Carquest generic oil filter R85348.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Wow I just paid $60 for my full synthetic oil change. Stupid VWs


That's pretty cheap all things considered. For me it's about $100-125 to do my VW myself.

For the rest of you - ramps, 2 safety jacks, and something behind the rear wheels people. I used bricks.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BikingBob said:


> That's pretty cheap all things considered. For me it's about $100-125 to do my VW myself.
> 
> For the rest of you - ramps, 2 safety jacks, and something behind the rear wheels people. I used bricks.


When I was showing Carol how to change her oil. She was under the car. Her brother came out and was amazed that she was doing it. He could only see the floor jack. He said "Ya got something under there in case the car falls?"

I said "Yup. She'll be done in a minute"

He didn't think it was funny, either.

Cracked me up though.
...and that's what's really important.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> For me it's about $100-125 to do my VW myself.


How is it that expensive? Does your car have a lot of oil in it? I know Porsches do, but I didn't think their corporate cousin VW did.



Djlab9er said:


> It was Pennzoil platinum euro oil 5w-30. Carquest generic oil filter R85348.


I use Mobil 1 oil and Fram oil filters.

For a while after Mobil laid me off, I didn't use their oil. I got over that when they started sending some consulting work to my new employer.

I use Fram filters because Consumer Reports studied oil filters and said they're far and away the best. Target lost my business when they stopped carrying them. Somebody cut a corporate deal for generic filters. So now I buy the filters AND the oil at Wally World.

Christine


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Christinebitg

It doesn't use a ton of it. But with my car being a diesel I buy fully synthetic oil from Germany rated specifically for diesels. OEM oil filter. I replace all of the following with each oil change: drain plug, air filter. I require DEF too, so I'll get a gallon with each oil change with the OEM containers.

I am a super commuter for my 9-5. It sounds stupid, but when I get a car I drive it into the ground. When people complain about miles I just shrug my shoulders because I put 700 highway miles on my car Monday through Friday. The Uber miles are a small drop in the bucket and the wear on my brakes make up for the fact I am on a highway that long Monday through Friday. My last car had over 300,000 miles on it until someone hit it.

It was a shame too - I had just replaced the clutch, had new tires, and the timing belt/etc. had less than 20,000 miles on it. Even in it's totaled condition I got $4,000 for it being 13 years old and having said mileage knowing all of the things I had replaced recently.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I also do my own Oil changes. Did a thread about it here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/save-money-why-not-do-your-own-oil-change.200966/

Oh, and for Christinebitg , I purchased some nice aluminum Ramps, please don't use the plastic ones they sell at Hazard Fraud.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> I also do my own Oil changes. Did a thread about it here:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/save-money-why-not-do-your-own-oil-change.200966/
> 
> Oh, and for Christinebitg , I purchased some nice aluminum Ramps, please don't use the plastic ones they sell at Hazard Fraud.


I beg to differ, Snowblind. They are rated for 5,000 lbs and have had trucks on em. It's not as important to have a preferred material as in how it is constructed. These have a criss cross patern of 90* and 45 degree vertical supporting slats. More than enough for non commercial sized cars/suvs.

I'm not finding mine on their web site. But these are rated for 1,300 lbs. I'd trust them over lesser rated the aluminum ones. Metal, one piece ramps rated for that would be heavy and huge.

But see your point if you haven't used them. I was skeptical as well.

https://www.harborfreight.com/13000-lb-portable-vehicle-ramp-set-63956.html


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> "I'm skinny and drive an SUV, so I just lay down and slide under there. (That's always a useful skill. Haha!)"
> 
> I cracked up at your first line. And can do car repairs!?! total package!!!!
> LOL
> ...


Thanks!  My husband flips out every time I tell him how much I spend on an oil change. Then I get the mansplaining lecture about how I should've paid $19.95 at jiffy lube for a standard oil change.

I think I'll listen to the wide variety of sources that say to use only full synthetic in my particular vehicle.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I beg to differ, Snowblind. They are rated for 5,000 lbs and have had trucks on em.











@*Christinebitg and
@*
*Danny3xd*

I guess you didn't read my Oil-change thread.

I am using there here:










At first I was skeptical, because they are only rated at 2500 lbs. My Cars are both 5000 lbs, but they didn't budge at all.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I've been using pennzoil 10 minute change for every car I owned in my life, love them. They offer the fleet deal with Uber and I get filter change, semi senthetic for $40. 

No dumb up charges EVER!!!! Just some air filters here and there, and if they recommend, it's usually crappy and needs it.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> I use Fram filters because Consumer Reports studied oil filters and said


Lol, Consumer Reports also states that Bose Speakers are good.

Just Google "Fram filter failure" and you'll find the truth about those Filters.
I use only OEM Filters for my Cars.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

First pic, is that your pic? And of the ramps I posted? Looks overloaded and backed off.

I never thought Bose was worth it. But do have good sound. Your always gonna find supporting evidence. I tend to try to go as much from personal experience as possible.

Competitors will post horror stories and crap. I produce ultralite vehicles. I have seen my own pictures used against me. From "customers" of mine who I have never sold anything, anywhere near to.

OEM, in my experience is guaranteed to fit. But that in no way means they are the best.

None of this is a personal insult. Gotta do what you think best. 

This is getting a little tit for tat. Honestly. No offence meant.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

No, the first pic is off the Internet, the other ones are mine. And (off topic) Bose sux.
I simply felt more comfortable with the Aluminum Racks.
YMMV.
And, as I usually highly respect your comments, I never meant to insult you.
My apologies, if you feel that way.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh no! not at all. I was thinking I had.

LoL, Bose asking that kinda $, does suck!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I buy fully synthetic oil from Germany rated specifically for diesels. OEM oil filter.


Well, it's your car. I wouldn't do it. In my opinion, ExxonMobil has the most advanced lubrication technology available.

Christine


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Christinebitg I use MobilOne in my truck and in my wife's car. With it being a diesel they'll tell you to use something 504.00/507.00 rated for the diesel pump. The price isn't that much different a gallon of the MobilOne.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Djlab9er said:


> Has anyone else signed up for the new car fleet maintenance program through CarAdvise for Uber. I just had my oil changed(full synthetic) and it only cost me 10$.


Full cost 
Mobil one synthetic $20.29
Filter. $4.99


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I can not find mobil one near me in 5 gallons.

Aside from it's intended use. It's also a great cutting fluid. Even used, it pretty good. (gotta strain it threw a coffee filter. Well, thats what I do)



Christinebitg said:


> Well, it's your car. I wouldn't do it. In my opinion, ExxonMobil has the most advanced lubrication technology available.
> 
> Christine


hehe. You said advanced lubrication

Wut!?

I been my version of normal for days.

OK, hrs.

OK...I tried to be for days.

OK, hrs...

wut?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I can not find mobil one near me in 5 gallons.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> View attachment 272522


The 5 qt's are easy and even get the uber 10% off at auto zone. I use it so much that I am looking for it in 5 gallons. Heeel, I might be looking for 55 gals if my crazy lil ultralite cars would sell.

They are moped cars and motorized bicycles. Been around since the American civil war and I think I can be the one who gets 'em to take off $ wise. (they wont but hey)


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

lol.
Amazon actually has the 55 Gallon Drum:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZIE8U4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> lol.
> Amazon actually has the 55 Gallon Drum:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZIE8U4/?tag=ubne0c-20


No kidding. It works awesome for cutting thread and machining in general. The lets make guns crowd, love it. Kinda amazing stuff. Not just slippery brown liquid.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> View attachment 272264
> 
> @*Christinebitg and
> @*
> ...


You want to be careful with exceeding ramp load limits as it might hold for a few times but without warning could have that car on you in a second. Especially if you are exceeding the load by 100%. It could really be anything that causes the ramp to fail like strong gust of wind. Good luck and stay safe 






Even professional workshops with commercial hoist rated high loads fail on occasions.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> View attachment 272522


Meijer

$20.29... pretty sure I still have receipt


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> lol.
> Amazon actually has the 55 Gallon Drum:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZIE8U4/?tag=ubne0c-20


Lol I wonder if those poor flex guys have to deliver it.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

On groupon a local full synthetic oil change & filter was only $35


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Lol I wonder if those poor flex guys have to deliver it.


LoL. In a prius. In the rain, at night.....


----------



## sharrybaby84 (Feb 28, 2019)

I've used them twice at two different Firestone stores in Chicago. I'm so surprised to hear there were price issues. For me (could be the services I got) but was very transparent and upfront. Paid what I was told.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sign up shopyourway for oil change at Sears auto. But none available in my area. I have $100 worth of points to spend. Anyone need anything from sears? Will sell it to u for 40% off brand new.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

spend it at Kmart or have something shipped to you.


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

CarAdvise can be great for deals on minor things like an oil change or a tire rotation... this is how they hook you. For serious repairs, do not trust them. They'll rip you off of hundreds or even thousands of dollars in their futile and repeated attempts to fix mechanical problems that, if treated by bona-fide experts, cost a small fraction--both in time and money--of what you end up paying through CarAdvise. Beware of the wolf in sheep's clothing!


----------

